# June 18th, are you shitting me?



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Alistair Overeem vs Fabricio Werdum
> Josh Barnett vs Brett Rogers
> Valentijn Overeem vs Chad Griggs
> Daniel Cormier vs Jeff Monson
> ...


I'm more pumped for this card than i were/am for 129 or 130. This could easily be a PPV and is the best card Strikeforce has put ever together.

It's a good thing that Dana White said his a fan of Strikeforce now since it would be hard to argue the awesomeness that is Strikeforce after this card.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

It isn't a coincedence that this fight card is stacked once Zuffa purchased Strikeforce. You never get those type of undercard fights in the past with Strikeforce.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike28 said:


> It isn't a coincedence that this fight card is stacked once Zuffa purchased Strikeforce. You never get those type of undercard fights in the past with Strikeforce.


No your wrong, SF have been putting great cards on that have matched and if not outdone at least in terms of entertainment value the UFC for the last year if not more,

Only difference is that now DW tells you its all right to like them.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well they were putting that card together before the ZUFFA purchase if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Well they were putting that card together before the ZUFFA purchase if i'm not mistaken.


ant that the truth.

It's kinds like they are running 2 HW tourneys simultaneously. with having Valentijn Overeem vs Chad Griggs and them pulling in Daniel Cormier vs Jeff Monson, thats kind of like they Semi final, I would not at all be surprised if the winners of those two fights faced off against each other on the Semi Final card of the GP.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Solid looking card, though waiting six months in between tournament bouts is daft. No one's really going to care about the final if we get it towards the end of 2012. Though I don't expect it to take nearly as long under Zuffa management. Fights are one thing, but proper management, schedules, and organization are quite another, and Zuffa brings these elements to the table.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> No your wrong, SF have been putting great cards on that have matched and if not outdone at least in terms of entertainment value the UFC for the last year if not more,
> 
> Only difference is that now DW tells you its all right to like them.


No I have quite enjoyed the Strikeforce product and fights before the Zuffa purchase. My main gripe is there would only be 4-5 fights on the fight card and it would be over in an hour and a half. Maybe 2 hours tops. This fight card has 7 fights on it and should run longer and I enjoy seeing more fights on a fight card.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking at this card, what I can't quite get my head around is that Noons vs Masvidal is likely to be a Prelim because I can't imagine the Womens fight been a Prelim.

One thing about SF is that never really do you get to see the Prelims, unless they chance this somehow this really sucks because I really want to see that fight and if we wont get to see it because it is a Prelim then I would sooner they move it over to the next card or something.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> No your wrong, SF have been putting great cards on that have matched and if not outdone at least in terms of entertainment value the UFC for the last year if not more,
> 
> Only difference is that now DW tells you its all right to like them.


You do know that he was talking about the depth of having some of these fights on the undercard, right?

Before Zuffa bought SF, they put on a lot fights between regional fighters in the area as an undercard, both to keep costs down and attract a few more fans of the locals. 

That's one of the big reasons why so many SF fighters have complained about not getting enough fights. Because SF didn't have enough fight slots to keep people busy.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> You do know that he was talking about the depth of having some of these fights on the undercard, right?
> .


By undercard do you mean Prelims, because because they undercard of recent SF cards have been stacked, Prelims have always been very shallow at SF but then has never really matted because you never get to see them anyways, but I have always just thought at least they give new fighters a chance to get recognized if not by the fans at least by the organisation.

And if it is still the case where we don't get to see the Prelims then Noons vs Masvidal is a wasted slot because I would sooner they hold that fight somewhere I can watch it.

But we will see I guess because that fight been on the Prelims makes me think that we will get to see them now somehow, Facebook maybe I would settle for that, because unless Showtime have give them a Prelim show like Spike give to the UFC, then I can't see how else they will be shown.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

There is no way they'd waste Noons-Masvidal for nothing. It's not like these two on the undercard are going to bring more asses to those seats. 

It's a solid main card fight and i'm sure we'll get a chance to see it.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> By undercard do you mean Prelims, because because they undercard of recent SF cards have been stacked, Prelims have always been very shallow at SF but then has never really matted because you never get to see them anyways, but I have always just thought at least they give new fighters a chance to get recognized if not by the fans at least by the organisation.
> 
> And if it is still the case where we don't get to see the Prelims then Noons vs Masvidal is a wasted slot because I would sooner they hold that fight somewhere I can watch it.


Yes, when I say undercard, I mean the preliminary fights. The fights on the Showtime televised portion are the maincard. Sometimes the fights that are on the maincard, but not the main event or a co-main event are called mid-card.

SF has streamed non-telivised fights before, and at Fedor vs. Bigfoot they were aired on HDNet, I believe.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Its cards like this that make me happy I broke down and bought the Showtime package. 

Overeem/Werdum? Win.
Noons? Win.
Carano? Win.
This card? Win.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> No your wrong, SF have been putting great cards on that have matched and if not outdone at least in terms of entertainment value the UFC for the last year if not more,
> 
> Only difference is that now DW tells you its all right to like them.


SF entertained you more last year than UFC? I definitely dont agree but good for SF for entertaining there fans!

I liked them dont get me wrong but most the card were fighters that are at a low skill level and the commentators there annoy the shit out of me too


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> SF entertained you more last year than UFC? I definitely dont agree but good for SF for entertaining there fans!
> 
> I liked them dont get me wrong but most the card were fighters that are at a low skill level and the commentators there annoy the shit out of me too


Say what you will but I bet Chad Griggs vs Valentijn Overeem, and Noons vs Masvidal will be much more entertaining fights than GSP vs Shields.

As for skill level UFC would struggle to match Reem vs Werdum. What do you think would you like to bet on this one going to a decision?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Looking at this card, what I can't quite get my head around is that Noons vs Masvidal is likely to be a Prelim because I can't imagine the Womens fight been a Prelim.
> 
> One thing about SF is that never really do you get to see the Prelims, unless they chance this somehow this really sucks because I really want to see that fight and if we wont get to see it because it is a Prelim then I would sooner they move it over to the next card or something.


Griggs vs Valentijn Overrem should be a prelim fight.

Mesvidal vs Noons is my 2nd favourite fight on this card tbh.



KillerShark1985 said:


> Say what you will but I bet Chad Griggs vs Valentijn Overeem, and Noons vs Masvidal will be much more entertaining fights than GSP vs Shields.


Griggs vs Overeem 2 is 2 sub mediocre fighters going at it.
Someone's gonna get KTFO'd. It's gonna look like a fight from a UFC 5-15 event.

Mesvidal vs Noons on the other hand should be a f*ckin great fight.



KillerShark1985 said:


> As for skill level UFC would struggle to match Reem vs Werdum. What do you think would you like to bet on this one going to a decision?


Overeem vs Werdum is TOP NOTCH!

_PS: why does everything have to be compared to GSP vs Shields

PS2: Shields was fighting in your beloved SF just over 1 year ago.
Why are you bashing him now...when he's a UFC fighter?!_


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

limba said:


> *Griggs vs Valentijn Overrem should be a prelim fight.*
> 
> Mesvidal vs Noons is my 2nd favourite fight on this card tbh.
> 
> ...


I know what your saying but it wont be because this fight does play a small part in the GP with these fighters fighting for there place in the reserves in case someone gets injured or is out of the tourney for some other reason.

Or more credible in talent than some of the more recent HW fights the UFC has given us such as Struve vs McCorkle, Tuchscherer vs Hunt. NO lie I would love to see Griggs vs Mitione for many reasons, 1st it would be a great fun fight 2nd it would prove a point about the level of depth in both UFC and SF HW division, in fact I would like to see if Mitione could beat any HW to appear on a SF card in the last year.

And Besides V.Overeem vs Griggs like you say has got carnage written all over it and someone is getting KTFO who woudl not want to see that fight?, Just like Quinton vs Hamill has got Snooze fest win via decision written all over it.

Because the Shields/GSP fight is a perfect example of 2 top knock fighters not always been entertaining and this post was demonstrating that SF has put on more entertaining cards of recent years. As for comparison of SF and UFC that argument became obsolete for future reference the second SF sold out, but does not chance the fact I am just calling it how I see it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I know what your saying but it wont be because this fight does play a small part in the GP with these fighters fighting for there place in the reserves in case someone gets injured or is out of the tourney for some other reason.
> 
> Or more credible in talent than some of the more recent HW fights the UFC has given us such as Struve vs McCorkle, Tuchscherer vs Hunt. NO lie I would love to see Griggs vs Mitione for many reasons, 1st it would be a great fun fight 2nd it would prove a point about the level of depth in both UFC and SF HW division, in fact I would like to see if Mitione could beat any HW to appear on a SF card in the last year.
> 
> ...


1. Struve's name shouldn't be in the same sentence with McCorkle, Tchscherer and Hunt. He is levels above those guys.

2. Griggs and V. Overeem will be a *someone's getting KTFO'd* type of fight - no doubt in my mind.

3. GSP vs Shields wasn't the most entertaining fight i agree. But styles make fights and these 2 weren't the perfect match-up, for the most exciting fight tbh.

I was hoping GSP would KO Shields, but my hopes were slim.

4. Hamill vs Rampage is the typical striker vs wrestler type of fight. One guy chasing the other to KO him and the other one trying to take the fight down and win it on points. No doubt there too.

Almost like Mo-Mousassi (without Rampage having Mousassi's grappling skills)...PS: that was an awful fight

5. Let's just enjoy the fights and not pass judgement before we get to actually see the fights.

JUST ENJOY!!! (best advice i've received...and best i can give anyone)​


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

This card is stacked and i cannot wait for it. Reem v Werdum is a top drawer main event, and there are some seriously sweet fights proceeding it (personally i am really looking forward to seeing Monson back in one of the big promotions, and hope he does well). 

Griggs v Valentijn is going to be an exciting fight, make no mistake about it. Wish it was sooner!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How are they going to fit six fights onto the main card. My guess is one of these fights is a swing fight cause there just wouldn't be enough time. This will also prove which one of the two between Overeem or Werdum is overrated.


----------



## x77 (Jan 22, 2011)

this tournament is going to take more than a year to get over.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No, it'll take about a year to get done. They just need to keep the alternates just in case something comes up. Personally I think the winner of Cormier versus Monson should also be an alternate.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> How are they going to fit six fights onto the main card. My guess is one of these fights is a swing fight cause there just wouldn't be enough time. *This will also prove which one of the two between Overeem or Werdum is overrated.*


You sure any of them is overrated?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Werdum is definately overrated from his win over Fedor. There are people who have said Overeem is overrated though I don't believe it myself. This fight will prove if either one is truely overrated.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Werdum is definately overrated from his win over Fedor. There are people who have said Overeem is overrated though I don't believe it myself. This fight will prove if either one is truely overrated.


I think it will just show which one of them is better than the other. I don't think it will show anything in terms of being overrated.

As for Werdum being overrated for his victory against Fedor, I won't comment on that. I've only seen him get all sorts of shit for it, i.e. he didn't really win the fight, Fedor gave it away, etc. As big a Fedor nuthugger as I am, I have to say that Werdum getting that submission showed at least one important lesson among many: never underestimate the BJJ of Werdum.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

What is so amazing about this? There is one good fight...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

420atalon said:


> What is so amazing about this? There is one good fight...


Yea I see what your say V.Overeem vs Chad Griggs is going to be a stormer I can't wait for that fight ether, its just going to be a monsume of pleasure for fight fans everywhere.

But come on to be fair, even tho I know when you Have Overeem vs Griggs on a list of fights all the rest just seem unworthy, but I guess some of the other fights have potential as well to meet the started to achieve what could still be classed as a good fight.

But I guess after what the UFC has just treated us to with there last 2 main events this may struggle to live up to that.

I mean how can you top the entertainment value of the Shields vs GSP fight, or match the quality of the Hamill vs Page fight, I mean come on how the hell does this card hope to follow up on that.

But I guess the bottom line is if the other fights you don't feel are worth your time, you could always turn on watch the Griggs fight and then turn over to watch the shopping channel or something.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well let's not forget that there are two more events inbetween now and this event. Just the nature of the fight game means there are going to be good fights. The Strikeforce fight card may measure up to those expectations or it may not.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ 

There should be some decent fights but most of them are irrelevant. 

This card doesn't even come close to touching UFC 129 or 130 in terms of relevance...

The only interesting aspects to this card imo are finding out how good Overeem and Werdum actually are, to see if Cormier can walk through Monson and to watch Gina Carano's hotness.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm going to make a prediction and say that should Gina win she is going to be given a rematch with Cyborg because she has been walking over every woman that Strikeforce has put in front of her. This will be interesting though because of the Cormier fight. It will determine if he is really on an elite level like that of Monson, cause if he has trouble with Monson it'll go from there.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

420atalon said:


> ^^
> 
> There should be some decent fights but most of them are irrelevant.
> 
> ...


Yea because the HW GP right now whith is going to label the No.1 HW in the world is not relevant. :sarcastic12:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Coq de Combat said:


> You sure any of them is overrated?


Im more inclined to think they are both overrated to some degree.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Im more inclined to think they are both overrated to some degree.


Well, it depends on how you rate them. Neither is #1, but both are top 10. Skillwise, both could finish eachother and quite possibly win this tournament.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

great card..but unfortunately strikeforce making event once in 6 month..we want to see more! :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You mean they are making great cards once every six months? Cause they are making cards almost every month. I must be missing something.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

jesus, I've been waiting for this card it feels like forever. (mostly the werdum alistair rematch)


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Im going with Barnett in that bracket, I'd be surprised to see any of the SF guys beat Overeem but I cant say Id be shocked. 

The #1 Heavyweight in the world is Cain and Overeem will have is hands full in the UFC there are way to many good wrestlers for him to get by them all IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, unless Kharintov upsets Barnett or Rogers upsets Barnett, it will be Barnett from this side of the bracket. Also it should be Overeem from the other side of the bracket. How Overeem is going to handle the heavyweight wrestlers in the UFC will be interesting.


----------

